# Kernel 2.6.1 - ASUS A7N8X Deluxe - Lädt eth0 nicht [SOLVED]

## canibuz

Salut und Servus.

Ich hab ein ASUS A7N8X Deluxe board. Hab mir gestern mal den neuen 2.6.1er Kernel installiert [gentoo-dev-sources].

Wenn ich mir dann einen Kernel kompiliere und den dann booten will, startet er mir einfach nicht mehr net.eth0 !

Das Modul forcedeth [für die Netzwerkkarte] wird aber geladen [genauso wie der andere Treiber für die 3Com Karte]. Alles schön in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eingestellt.

Ausgabe dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.1-gentoo (root@box) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #26 Thu Jan 15 08:26:51 CET 2004
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
> ...

 

Meine .config:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> #
> ...

 

Hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht / bzw. vergessen ?

Muss ich noch irgendwo festlegen, welches Modul er nehmen muss für net.eth0 ? Hab nur net.eth0 und kein net.eth1, deshalb hab ich dás 3Com Treiber Modul mal vorsichtshalber nicht geladen.

Muss ich irgendwas in der modprobe.conf verändern ??? Dort steht nämlich auch nichts von nem eth treiber ... ?

Sonst funktioniert alles wunderbar. Framebuffer, Bootsplash, ALSA ... keinerlei Probleme ... 

Kann mir da jemand helfen ?

Bin am verzweifeln ...Last edited by canibuz on Tue Jan 20, 2004 10:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dertobi123

Das 3Com Onboard-LAN hast du im BIOS deaktiviert?

----------

## canibuz

Bis jetzt noch nicht ... Da es unter dem 2.4.22 Kernel immer funktioniert hat.

Ichversuch's grad mal ... 

Komischerweise komme ich in's Internet, aber eth0 lädt nicht ...

----------

## canibuz

Sodele ... hab jetzt mal den forcedeth rausgenommen, und im Bios den Nvidia Controller deaktiviert.  Wenn ich dann boote, startet net.eth0/net.eth1 immer noch nicht.

Ich kann mich aber komischerweise in's internet einwählen ???!!!???

Was geht hier vor sich ?

----------

## canibuz

Weiß neimand rat ???

Ich kann nirgendwo was finden was mich weiter bringt ...

----------

## hänse

hi mir gehts ähnlich

seit dem neuen kernel vermiss ich beim booten das

```
 * bringing eth0 up  
```

das interface kommt aber hoch und kriegt auch ne ip... aber das interface hängt irgendwie

ich muss jedes mal beim booten erst mal /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart machen, dass ich ins internet komme...

zudem ist ein kernel seit 2.6.1 doppelt so gross   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## canibuz

Ich hab das doch schon richtig verstanden,

net.eth0 = der NVIDIA Anschluss.

net.eth1 = der 3Com Anschluss.

Oder muss ich das selbst wo definieren ???

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start bzw. stop geht bei mir nicht [bin gerade leider nicht an dem Rechner, kann somit auch kein /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart ausprobieren] ...

----------

## canibuz

net.eth0 = der NVIDIA Anschluss.

net.eth1 = der 3Com Anschluss.

Das Stimmt ... oder ?

Muss ich die Module noch irgendwo eintragen? modules.conf, modprobe.conf /etc/modules.d/aliases ?????

EDIT:

Das Problem lag dann daran, dass ich in der /etc/conf.d/net die beiden  Controller für dhcp konfiguriert hatte. Das lies sie nicht laden [mich wundert es allerdings, das es bei dem 2.4.22 Kernel funktioniert hatte.]

----------

